# Greg Lemond Team Z retro classic...question



## bisekleta_guy (Jul 26, 2005)

hello,

i am contemplating on buying a NOS new old stock GREG LEMOND Team Z frame and fork only...complete with papers intact...however dont know what the original looked like...Campy parts for sure...but what did Greg Lemonds team actually rode in 1989-90? any help would surely be appreciated ..a photo would help...


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*I could be wrong . . .*

But I think Greg rode on Mavic components in 89-90. Anyone know?


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

*Team Z*

Team Z rode 7-speed Campy C-Record in 1990 and '91; 8-speed in '92. Here are links to some photos:

http://grahamwatson.com/dublin/lemond/image1.html

http://grahamwatson.com/dublin/lemond/image5.html

http://grahamwatson.com/dublin/lemond/image4.html

LeMond did ride Mavic for one year (in '89), but that was on a Bottechia frame -- not a LeMond -- when he rode for Team ADR.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

That Z bike in the first 2 photos is a re-badged TVT carbon fiber bike with aluminum lugs. There were quite a few TVT frames being ridden with different brand names and paint during those years. Indurain and Delgado's Pinarello was actually a TVT as well. 

Greg's bike would have been full C-Record with Delta brakes, Scott Drop-in bars, and a San Marco Regal saddle, and Time pedals. The rims were more than likely the Campy Omega Strada, but not positive on that point. The brake calipers on that TT bike in the 3rd photo are Chorus monoplaners.

The team also had some Columbus TSX frames for certain non-mountain stages that had the Z paint job.


----------



## Djudd (Jan 29, 2004)

ElvisMerckx said:


> Team Z rode 7-speed Campy C-Record in 1990 and '91; 8-speed in '92. Here are links to some photos:
> 
> http://grahamwatson.com/dublin/lemond/image1.html
> 
> ...


I thought the 89 Tour Bottecchias were Campy C-Record...the brakes (on the road) were Deltas


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

*Not Campy*



Djudd said:


> I thought the 89 Tour Bottecchias were Campy C-Record...the brakes (on the road) were Deltas


Nope, it wasn't Campy. It was definitely Mavic SSC. Take a look at this photo:

http://grahamwatson.com/dublin/lemond/image14.html

I'm sure there are better photos out there. If I had a working scanner, I'd scan tons of old Winning magazines. That Bottechia was uber-sweet, and the Mavic crankset was especially hot.


----------



## bisekleta_guy (Jul 26, 2005)

the Z team frame and fork being sold at the bike shop here in Manila, Philippine islands is a steel team Z colored frame could very well be columbus tubings...extremely beautiful paint job...got two colnagos C35 Ferrari and C40 Rabobank colors... but after seeing you guys build up your retro classics...im thinking of building mine...i did start out cycling as a young man in 1986...so Greg Lemond Z team is one of my favorites...and still one of my dream projects...hope i push through with the project...i see some shops here still carry that scott special handlebar...thanks for photos....more photos please...from the web...there appears a link from SERROTTA... but i am not a registered member... i couldnt open it...the guy who got the Z team bike did build it PERIOD CORRECTLY...this time on MAVIC COMPONENTS...hope somebody got that photo...thanks again guys.


----------



## Djudd (Jan 29, 2004)

*seeing is believing...*



ElvisMerckx said:


> Nope, it wasn't Campy. It was definitely Mavic SSC. Take a look at this photo:
> 
> http://grahamwatson.com/dublin/lemond/image14.html
> 
> I'm sure there are better photos out there. If I had a working scanner, I'd scan tons of old Winning magazines. That Bottechia was uber-sweet, and the Mavic crankset was especially hot.


You are absolutely correct...I must have been confusing the ' 90 Z team LeMonds with the great ' 89 Bottecchias (my dream bike). Now my vision has changed, (note to self) first the frame then find elusive Mavic components...this will be fun!!!


----------



## bisekleta_guy (Jul 26, 2005)

*greg lemond Z team bike photos*

guys , i finally signed up to that serrotta forum and get to see *dnovo's* bike!
thought i might as well share it with you guys for being such a help...yes this is exactly the frame and fork (steel not carbon) that is being offered to me...the bicycle which that cool guy dnovo built is BEAUTIFUL...however i think its one or two sizes bigger for him...however this IS A RARE BIKE....Congratulations to the owner! GRRRR...I love your bike!!!!!


----------



## bisekleta_guy (Jul 26, 2005)

Dnovo's bike is Mavic Equipped....does anyone got the Greg Lemond Z team steel bike which is Campy equipped? please let me know...thanks!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

bisekleta_guy said:


> Dnovo's bike is Mavic Equipped....does anyone got the Greg Lemond Z team steel bike which is Campy equipped? please let me know...thanks!


who build it? looks a 54cm.. is it? hmmm.. my size.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I love that gruppo--it was the equal to the best that was available at the time. I still have a NIB Mavic crankset that was acquired as a start to a full Mavic build-up on a commuter project that never got off the ground. Saw some NIB mechs and shifters on eBay recently, thought about it, but have too much going on right now.


----------



## bisekleta_guy (Jul 26, 2005)

colker1 said:


> who build it? looks a 54cm.. is it? hmmm.. my size.


sorry colker1...i just copied and pasted the bike of dnovo (thats his alias) from the serrotta website and pasted the photo here...nice bike really...but not my size...saw a size 52 in Manila...i think there are 2 bike frames for sale though...the other is a 54?... ill check it out and maybe...just maybe...put it up in ebay in case you are interested...the owner of the bike shown here got too little seat post left on his bike...mine has to have at least 5 inches sticking out of the frame with lower handlepost for that racy look...it makes sense to put in FRENCH components (mavic) for a FRENCH TEAM BIKE like the Z team...but i dont know...i still kinda like the one on Greg's bike...Scott drop in bars...campy delta..campy parts...im still dreaming...but when the project takes off ( if the bike frame 52cm is still available) ill let you guys know...


----------



## unchained (May 8, 2002)

*Brainy Billato Brothers Built Brilliant Bikes*



bisekleta_guy said:


> guys , i finally signed up to that serrotta forum and get to see *dnovo's* bike!
> thought i might as well share it with you guys for being such a help...yes this is exactly the frame and fork (steel not carbon) that is being offered to me...the bicycle which that cool guy dnovo built is BEAUTIFUL...however i think its one or two sizes bigger for him...however this IS A RARE BIKE....Congratulations to the owner! GRRRR...I love your bike!!!!!


Nice Italian bike!

"Hand Made" by the Billato Brothers. Notice the "Hand Made" on the brake bridge. The Tommaso's built by Billato also had this feature.

Billato also built steel bikes for Look and Marin.


----------



## unchained (May 8, 2002)

ElvisMerckx said:


> Team Z rode 7-speed Campy C-Record in 1990 and '91; 8-speed in '92. Here are links to some photos:
> 
> http://grahamwatson.com/dublin/lemond/image1.html
> 
> ...


Campy introduced 8 speed in 1991. It is possible that the team had it sometime during 1990.


----------



## bisekleta_guy (Jul 26, 2005)

*Campy equipped Lemond Z team bike on ebay?*

hi guys....i just found out that djudd had another thread in this forum where in he found a link to ebay seller who claims to be selling a genuine Greg Lemond ridden Team Z steel bike...got curious...so copy and pasted again the photos from the seller (before the photos disappear!) and pasted it here...one other guy says he too saw the item for sale (a little above $2000 but the reserve was not met so the bike was unsold as of August 8 2005)...the problem is the other guy noticed that there was no number peg on this bike and also...while the bike is Campy equipped...he saw the Mavic Crankset and wondered whether Lemond would ride a mismatched grouppo on his bike....furthermore...he thinks its a scam...my thoughts are.....if you got $2000 to spend...build up your own bike...dont get scammed...very very difficult to buy a Greg Lemond original unless its from Greg Lemond charity auction or something...good luck guys...i guess the hunt is on for a GREG LEMOND RETRO TEAM Z bike.....i like the Campy equipped bike better with the Scott Drop in handlebars on the ebay sellers photo...but i also think this could not have been a Greg Lemond original unless the seller provides a more convincing GUARANTEE...... now this is 54cm bike!


----------



## bisekleta_guy (Jul 26, 2005)

two more photos from ebay seller


----------



## russd32 (Aug 25, 2011)

back from the dead!

I have one with Campy


----------



## Ecrevisse (Sep 27, 2011)

In 1989 Tour de France, Greg Lemond rode for ADR, on Bottecchia, with Mavic. In 1990, he rode from Team Z, with Campagnolo components.


----------



## rjsdavis (Jul 12, 2012)

Has anyone actually restored one of these?

I've got a replica from 1991, which I've owned from new and the time has now come to get her resprayed to bring her to back to her original glory - the difficulty I suspect is going to be in the decals... any ideas?

I've actually jsut swapped some emails with the illustrious Roberto Billato himself who built the majority of the team replicas - but he says that he no longer holds any, and the decals themselves become next to useless after a few years of lying around in any case:


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*eBay seller has Team Z decals*



rjsdavis said:


> Has anyone actually restored one of these?
> 
> I've got a replica from 1991, which I've owned from new and the time has now come to get her resprayed to bring her to back to her original glory - the difficulty I suspect is going to be in the decals... any ideas?
> 
> I've actually jsut swapped some emails with the illustrious Roberto Billato himself who built the majority of the team replicas - but he says that he no longer holds any, and the decals themselves become next to useless after a few years of lying around in any case:


Here you go:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TEAM-Z-TVT-...yclAcces_RL&hash=item3a74cf518c#ht_623wt_1398

Not perfect but close. Email the seller, he can probably get you a very close match to what you need.
You can also find his website address listed in his "About the seller" section of his eBay store. He has a lot of LeMond decals, including the top tube signature, etc, etc....


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

The guy from Brasil, Marco Polo made me some custom decals and he can probably duplicate anything if he has the pics.


----------



## rjsdavis (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks very much indeed for this link - might well have to call on it if I can't find genuine from anywhere...


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

You might send Roland Della Santa a letter. A few years ago he mentioned to me he had some Lemond decals lying around from when he built the first framesets.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Any frame painter worth their airgun will have access to replacement decals or the ability to replicate them.

Search for Joe Bell, Cyclart, Keith Anderson Cycles, Southwest Frameworks, D+D Cycles in San Lorenzo, CA, or Toby Stanton at Hot Tubes.


----------



## rjsdavis (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Peter - but I am based in the UK! Decals for classic US bikes are much harder to come by over here....

I just can't bring myself to take the risk of shipping my very rare frame across the pond for respray (plus our very best sprayers over here are less than half the cost of the US guys). Lol


----------



## rjsdavis (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Fivethumbs - I will try that. 

However, this is a pretty slow way of doing things - surely Roland's got an email address for himself or at least his shop?

Anyone??


----------

